# Llandeilo Cycling Club



## Taff 006 (19 Oct 2021)

Yes its a name😁
Based in Llandeilo W Wales its a great friendly club with rides suitable for all riders. Moved to the area 5 months ago and they immediately made me feel welcome. Thank you all for the Tuesday and Sunday rides.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2021)

Apropos of nothing, I once saw a huge rat running down the main street in Llandeilo at about 5pm.


----------

